

Keyboardio - rbanffy
http://www.keyboard.io/

======
Zekio
what do you do when you want to press enter with your left hand and your right
hand is on the mouse? normally i would would just move left hand, but with
that i would be forced to use right or have weird hand angle

~~~
FreezerburnV
I can think of a few responses to this question. First: The enter key is not
actually that far away from tab for the left hand, so hitting enter would not
involve moving the left hand that much farther. Second: I was at one of their
road trip events, and one of the things the creators mentioned was that
keeping your wrists perfectly still is apparently not that healthy, so having
certain parts of the keyboard "recommend" that you move your hand to use them
might help reduce strain on the wrist/hands. Third: The same problem exists
for normal keyboards already, except worse. Looking at the keyboard I'm typing
on, if I wanted to hit enter while using a mouse with my right hand, I would
have to move my left hand all the way across the keyboard to an awkward angle
in order to do so. Fourth: I can't remember very many situations where I
actually want to press enter while using a mouse with my right hand. I'm
usually either on the home row, or using the mouse to move around a file to
find a new point to start typing from the home row again.

